# Sears 5 speed banana seat help



## vrod

Could anyone give me an idea of what year a Sears, 5 speed ( shifter in between legs - suicide shifter) color of purple with metallic purple banana seat - sissy bar is very short and handle bars are high would be?
Thanks for any help. I just am looking for pictures to help me identify the year.
Doug


----------



## fourstarbikes

*pics*

i could help ya they made mny diff modle and for a long time


----------



## midwestkustomz

vrod said:


> Could anyone give me an idea of what year a Sears, 5 speed ( shifter in between legs - suicide shifter) color of purple with metallic purple banana seat - sissy bar is very short and handle bars are high would be?
> Thanks for any help. I just am looking for pictures to help me identify the year.
> Doug




*Post some pics,they will help aout alot.*


----------



## LENNYARMSTRONG

*Sears*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/22357151@N02/


----------



## 30thtbird

Hello,Nice bikes you have there.They are Murray made bikes.I have been studying the Murray serial numbers for a while now.The thing with the ones made by Murray and badged for Sears,is that the serial numbers are unlike those of a regular Murray made bike.If you can email me the serial numbers from the rear drop outs,I will add them to my list and try to help you out the best that I can.Here is a copy of an add from the Sears 69 christmas catalog.I tried to make it bigger,but no luck.I will email you a full size picture when you can email those serial numbers.Kenny.

email me at twistnomore@yahoo.com


----------



## Backpedaler

*69? sears 24inch 5 speed*

i sold this one but have a blue one . . .


----------



## Lraybike

I was poking around and found this picture of a bike I used to have by Sears.  I think THIS one may be the same bike I sold in 1995 in Royal Oak Michigan.  Any chance you bought it from that area?  Because It's the only one I've ever seen in this pristine condition, like mine was.  If you sold it, out of curiousity, how much did it go for?  I purchased it in a garage sale in 1988 for $20 dollars, and sold it when I moved to California for $240.  I sold it to Dave from Dave's Comics in Royal Oak.  Thought you would get a kick out of this.  I would love to have it now, if you know where it's at... Let me know.

Lawrence


----------



## 38special

*I have a sears 24" spyder for sale  or trade*

I have a sears 24" spyder for sale  or trade let me know what you have..I am in So. California
http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x22/felipejruiz/downsized_0122111456.jpg


----------



## adakus317

You still have your blue one?


----------

